# List of supplies?



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been reading through the stickies, but can't find exactly what I'm looking for. I have the goat milk, but need a list of everything else I'll need (the basics) to get started in soapmaking. I've been procrastinating long enough - it's time to get started!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

lard, shortening, tallow or palm flakes (depending on recipe), olive oil, coconut oil. (at least that is what we use) so, oils of your choice. fragrance, if desired- such as essential oils, additives if desired, such as oatmeal. Lye- really, all that is necessary is lye, liquid, fats, pan.
Mold of your choice, even a cardboard box would work- stainless pan for fat, one specifically designated for lye- either stainless or enamel. (I use old canner) rubber spatula, spoons, thermometer (all now designated for soap)
I think that's it!


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I also use a scale, rubber gloves and safety glasses. I use a Rubbermaid pitcher to mix my lye in.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A stickblender really helps too!

Do you have a recipe??

My soap making page


----------

